# Not really a offical Cycle club more of a SE London socialcycle club



## tiswas-steve (17 Jun 2013)

It all came about through Cyclebuddy.com, I went on the site looking for local ride buddies and ended up meeting a great bunch of guys. We call ourselves The Copacanbana Cycle Club (long story) and basically we,re a bunch of guys who love cycling but for various reasons don't want to belong to a regular cycling club. We get anything from 4-9 riders nearly every Sunday morning, starting at 7.30-8.00 in Sydenham for a spin through the North Downs, coffee/butty/cake stop a must,usually the Tudor Rose in Westerham. Average speed can be anything from 11-15 mph over a 30-50+ mile ride but we drop no one and always wait for the last rider at the top of big hills or if someone is regretting that bacon sarnie at the cafe. All gender, class, age, various levels of beauty welcome. If interested or need any more info,drop me a IM or post on here. 
Cheers !!


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jun 2013)

Fab!

That's kinda how are own 'club started - Abingdon Freewheeling, keeping it as simple as possible. We also wanted to make as informal an organisation as posssible (it get's unfortunately to the point where for insurance et all, you need to become more 'official') and to cater for those not normally catered for ny regular clubs. Ours is certainly a social cycling group. Facebook helps keep up to the minute contact too between members and potential 'members'.

http://groupspaces.com/AbingdonFreewheeling/

As time goes on I think more types of informal/casual clubs each with their own 'style' will proliferate. Met a guy who started one in Cornwall recently.

Chapeau!


----------



## tiswas-steve (17 Jun 2013)

Cheers foodie !!
From my point of view, I just wanted to talk and ride bikes but couldn't or didn't want to commit to a "proper" club due to family and work. The Facebook thingy is a great idea, we've toyed with a website but not quite perfected it, I'm gonna put that to the group  Totally agree with you regarding more social cycling clubs popping up, it's a great thing not to stick to a set routine where and when we ride. 
Good luck with your merry band !!


----------



## Globalti (17 Jun 2013)

We have about eight cyclists in our street of 72 houses including three called Chris. I would like to start a street cycling club but I worry that that might attract unwelcome attention from thieves. Could always call the club something completely unrelated to the street, I suppose.


----------



## tiswas-steve (17 Jun 2013)

Globalti said:


> We have about eight cyclists in our street of 72 houses including three called Chris. I would like to start a street cycling club but I worry that that might attract unwelcome attention from thieves. Could always call the club something completely unrelated to the street, I suppose.



You could also meet somewhere off your street, maybe a park or outside a local spot that everyone knows ?


----------



## screenman (18 Jun 2013)

I think this sort of thing is a good idea, but there is often a huge misconception about cycling clubs, often put about by people with no experience of them.


----------



## tiswas-steve (18 Jun 2013)

screenman said:


> I think this sort of thing is a good idea, but there is often a huge misconception about cycling clubs, often put about by people with no experience of them.


 I agree, people should always at least go on a trial ride with a club before they start commenting whether or not a club is for them, I've been on about 4 local try out rides but like I said, it wasn't for me. Clubs are great for gaining experience of bunch riding and general cycling know how. We are more "brunch" riding than "bunch" riding. ;-)


----------



## cd365 (18 Jun 2013)

Did you mean www.cyclingbuddy.com ?


----------



## tiswas-steve (18 Jun 2013)

cd365 said:


> Did you mean www.cyclingbuddy.com ?



Yup, worked for me.


----------



## screenman (18 Jun 2013)

Our club has brunch rides and ever other sort of ride, most clubs do.


----------



## London Female (18 Jun 2013)

tiswas-steve said:


> It all came about through Cyclebuddy.com, I went on the site looking for local ride buddies and ended up meeting a great bunch of guys. We call ourselves The Copacanbana Cycle Club (long story) and basically we,re a bunch of guys who love cycling but for various reasons don't want to belong to a regular cycling club. We get anything from 4-9 riders nearly every Sunday morning, starting at 7.30-8.00 in Sydenham for a spin through the North Downs, coffee/butty/cake stop a must,usually the Tudor Rose in Westerham. Average speed can be anything from 11-15 mph over a 30-50+ mile ride but we drop no one and always wait for the last rider at the top of big hills or if someone is regretting that bacon sarnie at the cafe. All gender, class, age, various levels of beauty welcome. If interested or need any more info,drop me a IM or post on here.
> Cheers !!


 

I just wanted to say hello because I see your location is Forest Hill and that's where I grew up and lived until I was 25. If I am ever visiting and feeling energetic enough at 7.30 on a Sunday morning I may join you.


----------



## tiswas-steve (19 Jun 2013)

London Female said:


> I just wanted to say hello because I see your location is Forest Hill and that's where I grew up and lived until I was 25. If I am ever visiting and feeling energetic enough at 7.30 on a Sunday morning I may join you.



Your more than welcome to join us when you're back in the area, just drop me a IM and we,ll sort out arrangements. :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2013)

screenman said:


> I think this sort of thing is a good idea, but there is often a huge misconception about cycling clubs, often put about by people with no experience of them.


 ... and often put about by those that have found them less than friendly or helpful.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2013)

Globalti said:


> We have about eight cyclists in our street of 72 houses including three called Chris. I would like to start a street cycling club but I worry that that might attract unwelcome attention from thieves. Could always call the club something completely unrelated to the street, I suppose.


Why not call it xxxxxxxx Freewheeling? 
Meet at the local market square/bike shop or similar.


----------



## screenman (19 Jun 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> ... and often put about by those that have found them less than friendly or helpful.


 
Maybe it is the person joining and not the club, I have been associated with many over the years and not experienced anything like you feel.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jun 2013)

screenman said:


> Maybe it is the person joining and not the club, I have been associated with many over the years and not experienced anything like you feel.


 There's plenty testament here for clubs that are less than welcoming or helpful. They exists and people have had bad experiences, that's not to say that the majority don't find something that works for them. I've experienced it myself.


----------



## tiswas-steve (20 Jun 2013)

The Facebook page is up and running, just tap in The Copacabana Cycling Club in the search bar and bobs ya uncle, new members welcome


----------



## StuartG (1 Jul 2013)

tiswas-steve said:


> We get anything from 4-9 riders nearly every Sunday morning, starting at 7.30-8.00 in Sydenham for a spin through the North Downs, coffee/butty/cake stop a must,usually the Tudor Rose in Westerham. Average speed can be anything from 11-15 mph over a 30-50+ mile ride but we drop no one and always wait for the last rider at the top of big hills or if someone is regretting that bacon sarnie at the cafe.


Hey I cycle out of Sydenham most Sundays @ 8.25 to join the Anerley Ride which starts from Purley Oaks @ 9am. We have around the same number and the Tudor Rose is one of our regulars (see below). Have a look at our new Runs List. Be great to meet for a chin wag. http://anerleybc.org or maybe I could guest with you one day - where do you meet?


----------



## tiswas-steve (2 Jul 2013)

Hi Stuart, we normally leave Sydders anytime between 7.30-8.00 outside the Sydenham hand carwash opposite the Golden lion pub,depending on the type of ride we,re doing that day, early for a hilly one, a bit later for a flattish nippy one. The Tudor Rose is always our point of call most Sundays as well, I'll keep a look out for you next time I'm in there. I'll be the guy with a blue Cube GTC Race, be good to see you. Drop us a line if you fancy a spin one Sunday. 

Take care.


----------

